

Ask HN: What substantive good can you do with $10k and 3hr/wk? - ISL

Substantive good is good enough. Extra points for significant quantities of substantive good.
======
ISL
Possible candidates:

Math and science education

Public health campaign

Microfinance

Contribute to/volunteer with existing charity

Give it all to Watsi?

Invest it, then use the returns for good?

